# Friends



## Murray (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 23, 2019)

That's awesome.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (May 23, 2019)

Made me laugh out loud at work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Winterrider (May 23, 2019)

That's cool...


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 30, 2019)

Sure beats crying.
Gary


----------

